
John Romero talks about creating TEd, the tile editor - mastazi
https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/DavidLightbown/20170223/289955/Classic_Tools_Retrospective_John_Romero_talks_about_creating_TEd_the_tile_editor_that_shipped_over_30_games.php
======
epicide
> _A lot of times, ... programmers don 't go far enough asking the questions
> about 'Why do you want that? What is it that you're actually trying to do?'_

As somebody who is currently trying to push more UI/UX-centric ideas in their
company, this quote really hits home.

Edit: maybe someday I'll get formatting right the first time.

~~~
justicezyx
> programmers don't go far enough asking the questions

Please state the fact: programmers are not trained, nor have the time to go
far enough asking the questions.

Don't pretend that non-tech people are capable of doing anything tech-
intensive.

I am tired of the unilateral narrative of "tech people really blabla...".

People are trained differently, and their time is focused on different areas.

If you want to talk, stop implicitly insult the other group of co-workers.

~~~
danso
> _Please state the fact: programmers are not trained, nor have the time to go
> far enough asking the questions._

Why be so hostile towards Romero's comment, which seemed to be made in a
light-hearted context? He's describing the situation as he has seen it;
perhaps he is mistakenly inclined to put the onus on programmers rather than
cultural and historical factors because of how programmer culture is so
steeped in self-driven destiny-controlling meritocracy. I agree that culture
(which includes training) is a factor -- OTOH, that doesn't mean Romero's quip
isn't useful to programmers who can use it to better themselves.

------
mbauman
In case you missed it yesterday, the the second article is an interview with
Tim Sweeney.

Article here:
[https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/DavidLightbown/20180109/3094...](https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/DavidLightbown/20180109/309414/Classic_Tools_Retrospective_Tim_Sweeney_on_the_first_version_of_the_Unreal_Editor.php)

And relevant HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16110133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16110133)

------
bluedino
I found it interesting on all the non-game things that Romero's name was on.
The DE-ICE installer, the text file viewer that came with the games...

I guess their background in writing tiny random apps for Softdisk explains it.

------
drxzcl
Romero comes across as a really nice guy!

~~~
dagurp
He's a character. You should check out "Masters of Doom"

~~~
_pdp_
This is by far one of my most favourite books.

